# WinGate konfigurieren



## Pilldriver (16. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

kann mir mal bitte jemand von euch erklären wie ich WinGate richtig einrichte??? Ich möchte zwei Computer mit dem Internet verbinden, der 1. hat eine ISDN-Karte und eine Netzwerkkarte und der 2. hat nur eine Netzwerkkarte. Eigentlich ist ja sicherlich nicht schwer aber irgendwie geht es bei mir nicht. Ich habe auf dem 1. Computer Wingate als Server installiert und auf dem 2. als Client. Was muss ich alles einstellen damit der Client ins Internet kann??

Danke im vorraus

Pilldriver


----------



## Slizzzer (26. November 2002)

Hast WinGate schon gekauft, oder ist das noch die Trialversion?
Sonst benutz doch die Internetverbindungsfreigabe von Windoof.
Unter XP und 2000 gibt es einen Assistenten, der eine Installations-Diskette für den Client erstellt. Einfacher und schneller geht es nicht!

Sonst gibt es auch etliche leicht einzustellende (kostenlose) Proxies im Netz. 

In der Regel muß man nur unter "Verbindung" (Interneteinstellungen) für die verschiedenen Protokolle (http, ftp, etc.) die IP-Nr. des Internetrechners angeben mit der Portnummer.


----------

